# XVMLabs 2 months review



## black (Jul 26, 2014)

*Provider*: XVMLabs

*Location*: QuadraNET in LA

*Purchase Date*: May/11/2014

*Specs*:


512 MB of RAM
5 GB SSD
100 GB of monthly transfer @ 1 Gbps
1 CPU core
1 IPV4
2.87 USD / year (It's no longer available at this price)

KiwiVM Panel

*Hardware & benchmarks*:


cat /proc/cpuinfo

model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz


```
Time taken to generate PI to 5000 decimal places with a single thread: 0m37.431s
```


```
cat /proc/user_beancounters
Version: 2.5
       uid  resource                     held              maxheld              barrier                limit              failcnt
    37138:  kmemsize                  5692799              8560640            183500800            201850880                    0
            lockedpages                     0                    0                44800                44800                    0
            privvmpages                 16102                21579  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            shmpages                      893                  909  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            dummy                           0                    0  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            numproc                        34                  114                  320                  320                    0
            physpages                   11522                19896                    0               131072                    0
            vmguarpages                     0                    0               131072  9223372036854775807                    0
            oomguarpages                 2964                 3128               131072  9223372036854775807                    0
            numtcpsock                      4                   19                 3010                 3010                    0
            numflock                        3                    5                 1024                 1126                    0
            numpty                          1                   10                   64                   64                    0
            numsiginfo                      0                   69                  256                  256                    0
            tcpsndbuf                   76432               338032  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            tcprcvbuf                   65536               311296  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            othersockbuf                41616               141720  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            dgramrcvbuf                     0                 4624  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            numothersock                   36                   42                 3010                 3010                    0
            dcachesize                2250432              2507100             14298764             15728640                    0
            numfile                       434                  625                20480                20480                    0
            dummy                           0                    0  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            dummy                           0                    0  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            dummy                           0                    0  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            numiptent                      18                   18                  512                  512                    0
```


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.26572 s, 474 MB/s
```
*Network*:


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-26 06:38:42-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 31.6M/s in 3.3s =
2014-07-26 06:38:45 (30.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


```
-------------Speed test--------------------
Testing North America locations
Speedtest from Portland, Oregon, USA [ generously donated by http://bonevm.com ] on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 10.96 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 10.29 MB/sec
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 28.76 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 21.64 MB/sec
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by TeraFire, LLC ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 65.01 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 37.11 MB/sec
Speedtest from Las Vegas, NV, USA [ generously donated by http://hostnun.net/ ] on a shared 200 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 10.64 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 25.39 MB/sec
Speedtest from Dallas, TX, USA [ generously donated by http://cloudshards.com ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 31.15 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 23.34 MB/sec
Speedtest from Chicago, IL, USA [ generously donated by http://vortexservers.com ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 26.74 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 19.84 MB/sec
Speedtest from Beauharnois, Quebec, Canada [ generously donated by http://mycustomhosting.net ] on a shared 1000 Mbps port in / 500 Mbps port out
        Download Speed: 28.33 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 12.04 MB/sec
Speedtest from Atlanta, GA, USA [ generously donated by http://hostus.us ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 23.41 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 7.38 MB/sec
Speedtest from Clifton, NJ, USA [ generously donated by http://dedicatedminds.com ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 9.38 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 11.71 MB/sec
Speedtest from Jacksonville, FL, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 5.15 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 5.08 MB/sec
```


```
Testing EU locations
Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 3.77 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 5.43 MB/sec
Speedtest from Milan, Italy [ generously donated by http://www.prometeus.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 10.64 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 8.00 MB/sec
Speedtest from Bucharest, Romania [ generously donated by http://www.prometeus.net ] on a semi-dedicated 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 7.94 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 3.65 MB/sec
Speedtest from Amsterdam, Netherlands on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 1.93 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 2.78 MB/sec
```

 

A pretty solid network, though I am running this during off-peak hours.

*Uptime & Response*:

From uptime robot - 



Uptime has been good and downtime hasn't been longer than 10 minutes (from what I've noticed).



*Support*:

Though I have never needed support, XVMLabs only has support through forums. Their KiwiVM Panel has satisfies my needs so far. They also do not offer refunds of any kind. However XVMLabs is owned by IT7, which also owns bandwagonhost as well as nodewatch (for anti VPS abuse), so I don't think it's a hit and run host.

*Final Thoughts*:

When I bought this VM I was expecting constant downtime and general unresponsiveness. I monitored the uptime and stats of the server for 3 weeks before I decided to use it as a slave node for my proxy check script. It's good enough for me to purchase a second one at ~$5/year. If you use your CPU for a long time, they'll declock the VM to ~600 MHz or something, but once you stop running CPU intensive applications, it goes back to normal. You can also add additional IPs when ordering for really cheap (like 3 extra IPs for ~$0.50/year). I'm impressed with the stability for the price and I look forward to what they might offer in the future.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 30, 2014)

Was going to purchase one of these just as a test box for various things; will be buying one now.

What is the CPU restriction? (how long does it last for once you're locked into 600Mhz?)

Cheers!


----------



## black (Jul 31, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Was going to purchase one of these just as a test box for various things; will be buying one now.
> 
> What is the CPU restriction? (how long does it last for once you're locked into 600Mhz?)
> 
> Cheers!


I didn't really time it, it was an hour or two.


----------

